# Injection of Demerol and Phenergan



## JCampbell (Oct 12, 2009)

A pt receives 50mg of demerol and 25mg of phenergan. I know that HCPC code J2175 would be used for the demerol and J2550 would be used for the phenergan. My question is would the units need to be adjusted since the explanation of both of these codes are "up to" a certain amount?

Thanks!!
Jennifer


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 12, 2009)

You would report one unit of each.


----------



## fdavis112015@gmail.com (Jun 29, 2021)

What code do we used for using phernergan-50MG oral?


----------



## thomas7331 (Jun 30, 2021)

mrs.anthony38@gmail.com said:


> What code do we used for using phernergan-50MG oral?


Most oral medications do not have a specific HCPCS code.  You could use the unlisted code J8597 - _Antiemetic drug, oral, not otherwise specified_ - for this if you need to bill it.


----------

